# Yarn strike indicators



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anybody here make their own yarn strike indicators? What type of yarn do you use?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Make them all the time....I use egg yarn or polypropellene yarn any good fly shop will have either.....I also use the smallest o-ring I can find at any local hardare store....then just wrap with thread to sucure.....treat them with a floatant such as loon or Ginks...and they will float well all day......dont use that pre-treat dry fly floatant like water shed..it wont work on the synthetic yarn......I make them in different sizes depending on the rod weight I'm useing.....forget white....you'll never see it on the water if there's any glare.....I like a darkish green....or green and black....or if useing egg yarn I will use like a chartruese or a orange......there is also a vid on u-tube I believe........Keith


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I too make my own. I do use regular yarn, the thin type, so I can make multi-color strike indicators. Regular yarn does need to be treated with watershed though. I like using egg yarn too. I make my the same way that Flymaker.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to use a small foam bobber (indicator) until I got tired of fish trying to eat my bobber. Now if I want a floating presentation I use a popper or foam hopper to attach a leader to my subsurface fly. Majority of the strikes come on the subsurface fly but I do get quite a few hits on the surface "indicator".


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

ARReflections said:


> I used to use a small foam bobber (indicator) until I got tired of fish trying to eat my bobber. Now if I want a floating presentation I use a popper or foam hopper to attach a leader to my subsurface fly. Majority of the strikes come on the subsurface fly but I do get quite a few hits on the surface "indicator".


I tried your " double" rig in the smokies
this past weekend, and lookie what happened









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Riverbum said:


> I tried your " double" rig in the smokies
> this past weekend, and lookie what happened
> View attachment 77427
> 
> ...


Nice trout RB! But are they different species? 

I am afraid one day I get a double and both fish are bruisers.

We need to hit the river again when the levels get down.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Riverbum said:


> I tried your " double" rig in the smokies
> this past weekend, and lookie what happened
> View attachment 77427
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. I've done that perch fishing and fishing off the coast of Virginia but not fly fishing. I don't hook up a double rig very often but maybe I'll try it more. It would be pretty cool to get two smallies on a fly rod at the same time.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I do the double getup when i am indicator fishing. A double hookup does not happen often which is good. I remember Lake Erie fishing for perch with the double hook rig and after awhile it was not fun catching doubles. 

I have tried other combos like a nymph and streamer but honestly the casting was just okay and sometimes felt like chuck and duck. I guess you could go to a higher weight rod for those situations but then you lose the feel of the lighter weight rod which I enjoy. The only other situation I like to do a double rig is to figure out what pattern or color is working and then switch to a single fly once the pattern has been identified.

I have heard of some people attaching three sculpin flies to simulate a school of sculpins but again, for me, that is not something I enjoy. Plus, state regs may have something to say about the number of hooks or what not per line.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Some places I often like to fish with a double streamer rig, but in those cases I usually don't fish anything big. Usually like 2 size 8-10ish buggers of something. I fish dry dropper rigs too, especially if I know I'll catch more on a nymph but still have a good chance at hooking up with the dry. 

A few weeks ago I had two trout on the same cast and both were around 12 inches. I was only able to land one of them, the other came off while netting the first one. They were actually pretty easy to bring in as they were fighting themselves more than me. I've caught 2 fish at the same time before, but usually the second fish is a shiner or something. I fear the day when I hook into 2 steelhead at a time lol.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

ARReflections said:


> Nice trout RB! But are they different species?
> 
> I am afraid one day I get a double and both fish are bruisers.
> 
> We need to hit the river again when the levels get down.


I wish it had been a brown and a bow,
but they were both browns. 
You are the only one lucky enough to
get two species at the same time :-$

The only thing I noticed about the rig
that I didn't like was,
a couple times I hooked a fish on top,
and during the fight they were foul hooked by the dropper fly

We will definetly get out and get some 
Smallmouth , or maybe go get some trout.
I'm working on a plan 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

